# question please help



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

i would like to know what type of pit i have. all i know is that one of the mothers parents had half lab in it... any help would be a great help thanks


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

You have a very cute lab/pit bull mix.

This article might help you out, http://www.ukcpitbull.com/pitblog/?p=21


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lol You have the cute type.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree, very cute!


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

thank you.. it looks like she has eye liner on..even people that dont care for dogs seem to want to want e when they get to meet sadie.she is also very well mannered for a four month yr old pitt....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep I agree Miss Sadie is a very cute pup!!!!


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

i live in maryland and was wondering where i could get info on pulling comps in my area.. and where can i buy the higer quality dog foods? science siet is about the best in pet smart and fom what i read its not very good


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I have to go to a privately owned store to get my dog food (Innova).


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice dog, She is going to be very big when she gets older.


----------

